# vbbsmyt



## PeterT (Jul 11, 2021)

Some cool CAD & blowin stuff up mechanisms

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFOZwUakpRbIH2zisiRU0Dw


...even more impressive is he uses <gasp> Cinema 4D on a <double gasp> a MAC!


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, thank you for that....but damn I cant watch anymore...last thing I need is more incentive to make things that bang.


----------

